# Pacific Orchid Expo in San Francisco, CA



## Migrant13 (Feb 26, 2015)

Photos from the Pacific Orchid Expo....enjoy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow! That anceps is amazing. and the speciosum..:drool: Santa Barbara Orchid Estates plants?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice plants from all pics, ty


----------



## eaborne (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Secundino (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh wow!


----------



## Justin (Feb 27, 2015)

wow thanks!!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the photos. I've been hoping to see some. Perner was there with his wife, wasn't he?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 28, 2015)

Bob in Albany said:


> Thanks for the photos. I've been hoping to see some. Perner was there with his wife, wasn't he?



Thanks too, and yes for the Perners!!!! Jean


----------



## Cat (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm really glad to see the photos! thanks!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 28, 2015)

Your welcome all. As JeanLux said, The Perners were there. I visited their booth but only late on Sunday when they were packing up. I picked up two paphs from them. Overall the show was great, first time there for me. However, since I was there with other family members who are less enthusiastic about orchids, my time was limited. Orchid Zone in particular had some great plants. I picked up a few Multi's from them.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 28, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Wow! That anceps is amazing. and the speciosum..:drool: Santa Barbara Orchid Estates plants?



The anceps was a monster and amazing. Not sure if it was from SBOE but it was their cross I believe. Also unsure on the speciosum. There were a couple of those bad boys in the show.


----------



## Heather (Mar 4, 2015)

I was really planning to go this year...then I got a new job. Sigh..maybe next year! Seems like several easterners got there this year!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 4, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Thanks again for sharing.



Sure thing...your welcome.


----------

